# Photo Tourny: Depth of Field



## aviation_man

I'm probably going to get my butt handed to me, but we'll see  
Title says it all, really. Basically, having a photo with a good depth of field, a nice close up object, well focused in, with also displaying a nice blurred/unfocused/vivid colored backround that goes along with the subject. Got it? Good. 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

I know I entered a Christmas light in the last tourny (different photo), but I thought this one displayed a nice depth of field. Mine for now:


----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## vroom_skies




----------



## tsaw7

Vroom, that's a really good pic.


----------



## Jet




----------



## Calibretto

Hope this works.


----------



## Glliw

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3474/3850517183_f6bb5c3815_b.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/W07.jpg


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Calibretto said:


>



Sweet


----------



## speedyink

*Sprint!*
*Long dive face first*
Did I make it??
Seriously though, this is filling up faaaaast

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs50/i/2009/336/9/b/Eye_of_Tree_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

Don't worry, you made it lol, there's still 2 spots open


----------



## aviation_man

aviation_man said:


> Rules:
> A tournament involves 11 different members max.





Ramomar said:


> Don't worry, you made it lol, there's still 2 spots open



I guess photographers don't need to have the ability to count to take good photographs  lol


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> I guess photographers don't need to have the ability to count to take good photographs  lol



Actually I think he was right, there was only 2 spots left but I dropped out and now there is 3.


----------



## vroom_skies

tsaw7 said:


> Vroom, that's a really good pic.



Why thank you sir


----------



## Justin

http://i360.photobucket.com/albums/oo47/jnskyliner34/_MG_1985-1.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

One more spot! or two if Fatback is really not staying


----------



## Fatback

Ramomar said:


> One more spot! or two if Fatback is really not staying



I have already deleted my photo so I'm out.


----------



## The_Other_One

Hmm...  I really wish I had my new flash here!  Though finding an interesting topic is half the battle as well


----------



## TFT




----------



## Fatback

Nice one TFT

One spot left


----------



## Fatback

I'm back and I got a shot. It took me 102 tries to get this right so you better like it.

http://yfrog.com/7gdepthoffieldj






If you're wondering while the strings are like that, it's because I strummed them a little before taking the shot. Oh and if you're wondering what kinda of guitar it's a Fender Sonoran.


----------



## Ramodkk

Ok, it's filled up, hurry aviation!


----------



## aviation_man

Ramomar said:


> Ok, it's filled up, hurry aviation!



Man you're almost as pushy as vroom


----------



## Ramodkk

Nah not really... But for real man, go!


----------



## aviation_man

http://www.computerforum.com/165321-poll-photo-tourny-depth-field.html


----------



## El DJ

I hope I'm not too late!
This is my first post on CF in a couple of months. Man, I missed this place!

http://i49.tinypic.com/2njygld.jpg


----------



## El DJ

Awe, a couple of days late D:


----------



## vroom_skies

Haha, maybe next time.


----------



## Fatback

El DJ said:


> Awe, a couple of days late D:



ROFL yea you're way late there is already a poll up.

http://www.computerforum.com/165321-poll-photo-tourny-depth-field.html

I'm sure you're make the next one.


----------



## El DJ

Man, this was the first place I came on my return! I'm in love with photography now!
As soon as I saw the topic I knew exactly which picture would fit!
Yeah, maybe next time.


----------



## aviation_man

El DJ said:


> Man, this was the first place I came on my return! I'm in love with photography now!
> As soon as I saw the topic I knew exactly which picture would fit!
> Yeah, maybe next time.



Next one should be up friday


----------



## El DJ

Awe, I'm going out of town Friday!
Wait, maybe I'll be staying in a hotel with wifi. Hopefully!


----------

